# The Zodiac Project: Aries



## mucus (Dec 14, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628418428877/​The goal of this project was create good looking b/w prints.​


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 15, 2011)

Umm... what?


----------



## mucus (Dec 15, 2011)

what do you not understand?


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess everything?
I mean, what to do?


----------



## mucus (Dec 15, 2011)

these are black and what photographs.
i printed them
they looked nice.

well... i think they continue to look nice


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 15, 2011)

Uhh...
So i need to make B/W photos looks nice & share them here?


----------



## mucus (Dec 15, 2011)

i don't know why you shouldn't


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 15, 2011)

No, its just i don't understand what are you talking about. 
Anyway, if i have one i'll surely post them here.


----------



## mucus (Dec 15, 2011)

oh....
well...
these are pictures that i took, it's part of an ongoing project of mine. The "Zodiac Project." 
This guy represents aries.
I am going to continue to work with this project more, and as I get each of the 12 signs (yeah, i'm not going nuts with all the other signs that people want to introduce) I'm going to publish them


----------

